# MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 FINAL



## Bandicoot (21. Mai 2014)

Nach langer Beta Test & Entwicklungsphase ist der MSI Afterburner nun in der Finalen Version 3.0.0 verfügbar.

*Was Ist der MSI Afterburner:* 
Der Afterburner ist ein Grafikkartentool, mit dem Sie Ihre Grafikkarte übertakten und überwachen können. Mit dem Afterburner lassen sich bei allen gängigen Grafikkarten die Taktraten, die Lüftergeschwindigkeit und bei einigen Modellen auch die GPU-Spannung verändern. Eine Monitoring-Funktion erlaubt zudem die Überwachung der Vitalfunktionen. Das kommt Ihnen bekannt vor? Richtig, denn der Afterburner basiert, wie auch Evgas Precision-Tool, auf der Rivatuner-Technologie von Alexey "Unwinder" Nicolaychik. Letzterer wurde schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert.

*Systemvorraussetzung:*
Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7 oder Windows 8 (X 86 und X 64-Versionen) mit vollen administrativen Rechten
NVIDIA GeForce 6 oder neuere Serie, Grafikkarte mit NVIDIA ForceWare 96. Xx oder höhern Treiber
AMD RADEON HD 2000 oder neueren Serie, Grafikkarte mit AMD Catalyst 9.3 oder höheren Treiber 
Bei einigen Grafikkarten können auch Sonderfunktionen genutzt werden, manche Funktionen sind aber auch nur Eingeschränkt nutzbar.

*Version 3.0.0*
*Change note: kleiner Auszug !*

-Ported to new VC++ compiler, new core and skin engine libraries with better extendibility
-Added Bonaire, Curacao and Hawaii graphics processors family support
-Added core and auxiliary VDDCI voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON R9 290/290X series graphics cards with IR3567B voltage regulators
-Added core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON R7 260/260X series graphics cards with NCP81022 voltage regulators
-Added core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON 7790 series graphics cards with NCP81022 voltage regulators
-Added NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0 technology support for NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan graphics cards:
◎ Added slider for temperature limit adjustment
◎ Added option for linked power limit and temperature limit adjustment
◎ Added option for temperature limit prioritizing
◎ Added maximum voltage adjustment
-Improved NVAPI access layer architecture with better extendibility
-Improved AMD ADL access layer with Overdrive 6 support to provide compatibility with future AMD GPUs
-Added NCP4206 voltage regulators support to provide compatibility with future custom design MSI graphics cards
-Improved voltage control layer architecture provides better compatibility with automatic voltage control on NCP4206 voltage regulators
-Improved hardware monitoring module architecture with better extendibility
-Added voltage control mode selection option to the "Compatibility properties" section in "General" tab. Now you can toggle between reference design, standard MSI and extended MSI voltage control modes
-Added "boost edition" / "GHz edition" GPU type selection option for reference design AMD RADEON 7970 and AMD RADEON 7950 based graphics cards to "AMD compatibility properties" section in "General" tab
-Added GPU usage averaging algorithm for Overdrive 6 capable AMD GPUs. Now displayed GPU usage is being averaged by sliding window to smooth GPU usage artifacts occurring due to bug in AMD ADL API on AMD Sea Islands GPU family
-Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick "Enable unified GPU usage monitoring" option in "AMD compatibilities properties" in "General" tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
voltage regulatos

*Eigene Übersetzung: Habt Gnade* 

-Bessere Erweiterbarkeit portiert auf neuen VC++-Compiler, neuer "Antriebsmotor" für die Bibliotheken
-Bonaire, Curacao und Hawaii Grafik-Prozessoren Familie Unterstützung hinzugefügt
-Zusätzlichen Kern und Hilfsspannung VDDCI Steuern für Referenz-Design AMD RADEON R9 290/290 X-Series-Grafikkarten mit IR3567B Spannungsregler
-Zusätzliche Kernspannung Steuern für Referenz-Design AMD RADEON R7 260/260 X-Series-Grafikkarten mit NCP81022 Spannungsregler
-Zusätzliche Kernspannung Steuern für Referenz-Design AMD RADEON 7790-Serie Grafikkarten mit NCP81022 Spannungsregler
-Zusätzliche NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0 Technologie unterstützen für Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan:
◎ Zusätzlichen Regler für Temperaturregelung-Grenze
◎ Added Option für verknüpfte Limit und Temperatur Grenze Leistungsregelung
◎ Added Option für die Priorisierung von Temperatur-Begrenzung
◎ Added maximale Spannungseinstellung
-Verbesserte NVAPI-Zugang-Schichten-Architektur mit bessere Erweiterbarkeit
-Verbesserte AMD ADL-Zugriffsebene mit Overdrive 6-Unterstützung die Kompatibilität mit zukünftigen AMD-GPUs
-Hinzugefügt NCP4206 Spannungsregler zu unterstützen, verbessert die Kompatibilität mit zukünftigen Eigenentwicklung bei MSI-Grafikkarten
-Verbesserte Spannung Steuerung-Schichten-Architektur bietet besseren Kompatibilität mit automatischer Spannungsregelung auf NCP4206 Spannungsreglern.


-Hardware monitoring-Modul-Architektur mit bessere Erweiterbarkeit verbessert
-Abschnitt "Kompatibilitätseigenschaften" in der Registerkarte "Allgemein" Voltage Control Modus Auswahl-Option hinzugefügt. 
Jetzt können Sie zwischen Referenzdesign, standard MSI und erweiterte MSI Spannung-Modi umschalten.
Hinzugefügt "Erhöhung Edition" / "GHz Edition" GPU-Typ Auswahloption für Referenz-Design AMD RADEON 7970 und AMD RADEON 7950 bei OCZ "AMD Kompatibilitätseigenschaften" Abschnitt "Allgemein" ""

-Hinzugefügt GPU-Auslastung durchschnittlich Algorithmus für Overdrive 6 fähig AMD-GPUs. 
Jetzt ist angezeigten GPU-Auslastung im Durchschnitt wird durch Schiebefenster um GPU-Auslastung Artefakte infolge Fehler in AMD-ADL-API auf AMD Sea Islands GPU-Familie zu glätten
-Zusätzliche einheitliche GPU Verwendung über D3DKMT-Leistungsindikatoren überwachen. 
Sie können nun die "einheitliche GPU Usage monitoring" Option aktivieren unter "AMD Kompatibilitäten Eigenschaften", Registerkarte"Allgemein"dieses Problem zu umgehen, native AMD GPU-Auslastung überwachen, wenn es nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert (z.B. Defekte GPU Nutzung Überwachung in AMD-ADL-API für AMD Sea Islands GPU-Familie) zu ersetzen"
Viel Zusätzliche Spannungsreglung für Referenzdesign Grafikkarten z.B. GTX 7x0 Serie, AMD RADEON 7990-Grafikkarten mit VT1556 Spannungsregler, AMD RADEON 7870 XT Grafikkarten mit CHL8225 Spannungsregler, AMD RADEON 7770-Grafikkarten mit uP1609 Spannungsregler, AMD RADEON 7850-Grafikkarten...
Es wurden auch viele kleinere Bugs behoben und Funktionen Verbessert, 
z.B. "Reset Display Modus hinzugefügt zum Anwenden von inoffiziellen overclocking" Option "AMD Kompatibilitätseigenschaften" Abschnitt in der Registerkarte "Allgemein". 
Diese Option kann verwendet werden als Workaround für berüchtigten flackernde Problem, verursacht durch Fehler im AMD-Treiber u.v.m.

Den Kompletten Changelog inclusive Download findet ihr im Nachfolgenden Link.

*Download:*

*MSI: *MSI Afterburner

*Guru3D:* Afterburner 3.0.0 Download

*Computerbase:* MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase

*Chip:* MSI Afterburner - Download - CHIP 

Einige Empfehlungen zur Verwendung von externen VFW-Codecs für Video-capture!

Guru3D Empfiehlt den x264vfw Codec, die hier heruntergeladen werden kann:
x264vfw Download

Es gibt eine 32 & 64-Bit-Versionen des Codecs. Sie benötigen nur die 32-Bit um Videoaufnahme per MSI Afterburner zu machen, aber Sie können auch die 64-Bit-Version des Codecs, zusätzlich installieren, wenn Sie komprimierte Videos Editieren wollen in 64-Bit-Anwendungen.
Es wird Empfohlen, die folgenden Codec-Konfiguration zu verwenden:
Wählen Sie "Ultrafast" als Vorgabe (Preset)
Legen Sie die Protokollierungsstufe auf "None"
Aktivieren Sie "Null-Wartezeit" Option, ansonsten Audio und Video Streams kann synchron laufen.

MFG Bandicoot 

*Update:* Danke fürs Feedback Leute, bekannt ist mittlerweile das die Radeon XFX R9 290X und wahrscheinlich auch andere XFX Karten, sowie die HD7990 Ref. Karten sich nicht mehr in der Spannung ändern lassen mit der v3.0.0 Final! 
_
Danke an Euda, Gohrbi & noomilicios für die Info!_

*Update 2:* Eine Lösung für das Spannungsregeler Problem gibt es, zumindest für die HD7990! 

Editiert die RTCore.cfg und ersetzt folgendes 

"RV1170  = 67B0h,67B1h,67*9B*h"
mit
"RV1170  = 67B0h,67B1h,67*B9*h"
_
Danke an Unwinder vom Guru3D Forum
_


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Mai 2014)

Cool, hat ja lange gedauert, aber hoffentlich bugfrei


----------



## Euda (21. Mai 2014)

Gute News, vielen Dank dafür!
Leider funktioniert seit dem Update die Spannungsregelung für meine XFX R9 290X mit Tri-X-BIOS nicht mehr. Entgegen gesetzten Häkchen in den Einstellungen des Tools bleibt die Spannungsregelung gesperrt. Musste wieder auf die BETA 19 ausweichen.


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Mai 2014)

@Euda. Danke für die Info, ja sowas kommt vor bei Umgeflashten Karten vor. 
Komisch das die Beta19 das aber kann. Leider wird die nicht ewig laufen!
Hast du mal das original BIOS laufen lassen, ist ja Schnell gewechselt per Schalter/Taster. Dann sollte es aber laufen.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Mai 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Gute News, vielen Dank dafür!
> Leider funktioniert seit dem Update die Spannungsregelung für meine XFX R9 290X mit Tri-X-BIOS nicht mehr. Entgegen gesetzten Häkchen in den Einstellungen des Tools bleibt die Spannungsregelung gesperrt. Musste wieder auf die BETA 19 ausweichen.



... da bist du nicht allein, bei mir geht die Regulierung auch nicht mehr.


----------



## noomilicios (21. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... da bist du nicht allein, bei mir geht die Regulierung auch nicht mehr.


 
Dito, getestet mit XFX R9 290X Core Edition Orginal Bios und auch mit Gigabyte Bios.

Werde wohl auch bei Beta 19 bleiben...


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Mai 2014)

Bei meiner Asus R9 290 geht die Spannungsregelung ganz normal


----------



## Gummert (21. Mai 2014)

Mah.... was ham die geändert O.o - meine 290x lightning macht auf einmal 1300 / 1700 mit... obwohl nur 1300core mit max 1550 Memory funktionierten....na das muss ich am WE nochmal ausgiebig testen


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (21. Mai 2014)

Danke für die News . Sofort gezogen und instaliert.


----------



## basic123 (21. Mai 2014)

Bin grad leider schwer enttäuscht. Spannungseinstellungen sind im Gegensatz zur Beta 19 nicht zugänglich. Wie lange kann man die Beta 19 noch nutzen?


----------



## Shizuki (22. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön  Danke für die News  Direkt mal runtergelassen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Mai 2014)

Wow, dass wir das noch erleben dürfen. Schön. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Mai 2014)

basic123 schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man die Beta 19 noch nutzen?



Da bekommst du eine Meldung wann das passiert.


----------



## Saguya (22. Mai 2014)

Funzt einwandfrei bei mir 




Bandicoot schrieb:


> Guru3D Empfiehlt den x264vfw Codec, die hier heruntergeladen werden kann:
> x264vfw Download
> 
> Es gibt eine 32 & 64-Bit-Versionen des Codecs. Sie benötigen nur die 32-Bit um Videoaufnahme per MSI Afterburner zu machen, aber Sie können auch die 64-Bit-Version des Codecs, zusätzlich installieren, wenn Sie komprimierte Videos Editieren wollen in 64-Bit-Anwendungen.
> ...



Nur ist das hier nach "meiner" Meinung ein ziemlicher Müll ... ja installiert euch mehr Codec Pakete macht euer Sys am Arsch, wie mit K-Lite usw... Es reicht immer nur ffdshow und Haali und keine x Codec Pakete, wo kein Mensch weiß, was die wirklich alles installieren


----------



## HeinzNeu (22. Mai 2014)

Vor allem wird jetzt meine Titan*-Black* unterstützt!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Mai 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Vor allem wird jetzt meine Titan*-Black* unterstützt!



Bisschen angeben muss sein wa?


----------



## HeinzNeu (23. Mai 2014)

Klar, jeder hat sein Hobby!


----------



## noomilicios (24. Mai 2014)

Für alle 290x Besitzer die es noch nicht gesehen haben:

Guru3d

Edit: Damit funtzt dann auch wieder der Spannungsregler...


----------



## Markzzman (25. Mai 2014)

Warum funkt die FPS Anzeige nicht mehr ?
Ist bei mir eingegraut.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Mai 2014)

Bei mir geht das OSD nicht. Ich kann da kein Haken setzen da die Funktion fehlt?


----------



## w0dash (26. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir geht auch die Spannungseinstellung einwandfrei.


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. Mai 2014)

Geht doch:
AB öffnen, Settings/Überwachung/Zeige On-Screen-Einblendung Haken setzen.


----------



## Markzzman (26. Mai 2014)

Ja bei der Spannungsregulierung - wobei die bei meiner Karte eh gelockt ist - aber die Framerate da kann man kein Haken setzen, weil es eingeraut ist.


----------



## sh4sta (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir das gleiche, kein OSD. :/


*edit*

Hab mal 2 Screens hinzugefügt, wie es bei mir aussieht. Wie man sieht(oder auch nicht^^) fehlt der Tab "OSD" komplett und auch unter "Überwachung" hab ich kein OSD aufgeführt.


----------



## HeinzNeu (28. Mai 2014)

Man muss nochmal in die blaue Zeile und dort durch Klicken einen Haken setzen.

P.S. der AB ist bei als Symbol in der Fußleiste. Seit heute kann ich das Programm aber nicht mehr auf den Bildschirm holen. Es erscheint dann nur ein Tray-Icon des AB in der Fußleiste. 
Wie kommt das denn?


----------



## HeinzNeu (10. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wow, dass wir das noch erleben dürfen. Schön.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hi Raff,
ich wollte Dich aus gegebener Veranlassung ein wenig vöttern:
Du wirst es nicht für möglich halten, aber es gibt mittlerweile sogar schon ein Update zum AB 3.0.1. 
Change logs:
Version 3.0.1Added core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON R9 295X2 series graphics cards with NCP81022 voltage regulators
Fixed hardware database for reference design AMD RADEON HD 7990 and AMD RADEON HD 290X series graphic cards
Fixed GDI resource leak when tray icon monitoring mode is enabled
RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.2

Bist Du jetzt platt?!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juni 2014)

Nee, etwas dicker, hast mich doch gevöttert. 

Danke für diesen Infohappen!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## HeinzNeu (15. August 2014)

Hi Raff,
weil es Dir so gut geschmeckt hat, nochmal ein kleiner Infohappen:

Der Afterburner 4.0.0. Beta 9 steht zum Download bereit!

Übrigens macht geistige Nahrung doch nicht dicker, mein Guter.


----------



## Flexsist (15. August 2014)

Ein dicken Kopf vielleicht schon.


----------



## CSOger (5. September 2014)

*MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 Final.*

MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase


----------



## HeinzNeu (6. September 2014)

Du warst einsam, aber schneller!


----------



## Gary94 (6. September 2014)

Irgendwie wird nirgendwo der Changelog angegeben?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. September 2014)

Changes list includes:

Added MSI R9 280 series voltage control support
Added AMD Tonga graphics processors family support
Added core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON R9 285X series graphics cards with NCP81022 voltage regulators
Added official overclocking limits extension support for AMD Tonga graphics processors. Please take a note that unofficial overclocking mode is currently not supported for AMD Tonga graphics processors family. 
Various parts of hardware monitoring module have been pumped up to improve hardware monitoring usability and flexibility:
Added layered monitoring graphs rendering mode. Now you may right click source graph in monitoring window, select “Attach” in the context menu then point to destination graph to attach source graph to it and create a group of layered graphs. This feature allows you to render as many layered graphs on the same grid as you wish. The colors of graphs in layered rendering mode can be customized independently of each other so you can easily identify them g3d.
Added multi-column monitoring graphs rendering mode. Now you can adjust the number of graph columns in “Active monitoring graphs” section in “Monitoring” tab
Added “Override graph name” option to “Monitoring” tab. Now you can rename the graphs displayed in hardware monitoring window 
Monitoring history buffer size is no longer defined by monitoring window width. Now pre-history buffer size is fixed and stores the last 3600 samples (1 hour for 1000ms polling period) for each graph
Improved tray icon monitoring module:
Now you can select either text mode or barchart indicator mode for each value displayed in tray icon. Barchart indicator mode can be extremely useful for visualizing data like GPU / CPU usage
Improved Logitech keyboard LCD monitoring module:
Ported to new Logitech API to provide support for newer Logitech LCD displays
Added support for color LCD display of Logitech G19/G19s keyboards
Added graph mode support for color LCD display of Logitech G19/G19s keyboards. Now in addition to previously available text mode you can optionally select graph mode and see exact copy of MSI Afterburner’s monitoring graphs displayed directly inside the keyboard LCD. You can also press “Menu” soft button on your Logitech G19/G19S keyboard to toggle between text and graph modes dynamically in realtime
Added acceleration support to LCD scrolling implementation 
Added larger 8x12, 10x12, 12x12 and 12x16 fonts support for text mode
Added “Regional settings” section to “User Interface” tab:
Temperature format settings allow you to switch between Celsius and Fahrenheit format for monitored temperatures. Please take a note that this setting affects temperature readouts only. Hardware related temperature adjustments (e.g. fan speed to temperature mapping curve for all cards or temperature target adjustment for NVIDIA Kepler series) are always being displayed and adjusted in Celsius for maximum unification, safety and compatibility
12 hours / 24 hours time format settings allow you to configure time format for On-Screen Display and hardware monitoring window
Added “Enable low-level IO driver” option to the “Compatibility properties” section in “General” tab
Added SLI sync performance limit graph for release 340 and newer NVIDIA drivers
Display device enumeration implementation has been modified slightly to allow monitoring Intel iGPUs when low-level IO driver is not enabled
Improved handshaking algorithm reduces the risk of seeing multiple running instances of child processes (e.g. RTSS)
Optimized hardware polling for NVIDIA graphics cards
Optimized hardware polling for multi-GPU systems
Added SVI2 voltage control support via AMD ADL SDK to provide compatibility with future graphics cards
Added automatic prerecording settings to “Videocapture” tab. When you enable automatic mode prerecording session is being started automatically on each 3D application startup. Please take a note that in this case you can still use video prerecord hotkey to stop then manually restart prerecording session if necessary
Drastically improved skin engine:
Improved skin compiler gives more detailed error messages when skin compilation fail due to error in some source image file
Source image file format is no longer limited to 24-bit BMP files only. Now skin compiler supports all possible bit depths for BMP format and fully supports PNG format with alpha channel
Added built-in bitmap effect for extracting alpha-channel from PNG image files
Skin format has been upgraded to v1.3. New format supports alpha channel based transparency for skinned window, allowing skin designers to define semi-transparent skin areas, apply antialiasing to the skin window edges and so on
Added new skinned window composition modes support and “Skin composition mode” settings to “User interface tab”. New settings allows you to use one of the following modes:
Traditional mode – suits best for backward compatibility with existing skins and performance testing
Layered mode with colorkey - provides much faster rendering of skins with non-rectangular window shape and additionally allows you to adjust transparency of skinned window
Layered mode with alpha – provides per-pixel alpha channel support and advanced visual effects for compatible skins and also allows you to adjust transparency of skinned window
Skin format reference guide has been updated to v1.7 to document these changes
Improved implementation of rollback to default skin
Full skins cross-compatibility with other overclocking applications based on RivaTuner engine. Special GUI transformation layer allows you to use the skins designed for third party RivaTuner based overclocking applications and makes the process of migration to MSI Afterburner from such overclocking tools much more comfortable for you. You can keep the look and feel of your preferred overclocking application and at the same time enjoy extended MSI Afterburner’s features including full range of supported graphics cards, industry leading powerful and robust monitoring module, flexible video recording features and many more
RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to v6.2.0


----------



## evilass (8. September 2014)

Sollte man den MSI Afterburner auch vor den herstellereigenen Tools wie z.B. von ASUS bevorzugen?


----------



## Goyoma (8. September 2014)

evilass schrieb:


> Sollte man den MSI Afterburner auch vor den herstellereigenen Tools wie z.B. von ASUS bevorzugen?



Nicht immer, aber der Burner macht seine Arbeit wirklich gut


----------



## Marques85 (9. September 2014)

Doofe Frage, kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass ich von MSI Afterburner die Rivatoolanzeige automatisch in jedem Spiel habe? Unter Global lässt sich das i. wie nicht einstellen und bei manchen Games ist es dennoch nicht da


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2014)

Endlich kann man auch EVGA Precision X 15 Skins benutzen 
Das ist einer der besten neuerungen für mich da mir die AB Skins nie wirklich gefallen haben :/


----------



## country (13. September 2014)

Alle AB versionen von 3.X.X und 4.X.X lesen bei meiner GTX680 die verbrauchte TDP in % (GPU1 Power, %) falsch aus. Die alten 2.X.X versionen können das. Weiss jemand rat?


----------



## HeinzNeu (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ab heute gibt es den 4.1.0.7013 AB!


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Dezember 2014)

... hast du einen Link? Ich finde nichts. Na gut nen 4.1.0. hab ich jetzt gefunden....


----------

